# Hcpcs



## kdm (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey,  I am a new coder in a new position and could use your help.   When doing excisions, destructions, wound repairs etc are there any HCPCS codes that can be billed.  It seems that some surgical trays or injections may be billable.  This office has never billed for anything other than the office surgery code.    How does this work.  Thanks,    kim


----------

